# Sexy women you don't find attractive



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I automatically find them unattractive if they've a shitty personality.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't get the love for Angelina Jolie


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Megan Fox


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Mila Kunis.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Gandhi said:


> Mila Kunis.


Exactly this.

There's some sort of appeal about her but she's not attractive.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Megan Fox - Botox up the ass and the face. I highly find it confusing blokes find this wench attractive.

EDIT: Seriously though, she looks as fake as a professional pornstar.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Jennifer lopez


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

(Let the heel heat commence)

Pamela Anderson- too much damn plastic for my taste. I feel like if she was at a BBQ, she'd melt if she stood too close to the grill.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Rihanna
Despite the fact that a plane can land on her forehead she looks also like one of these girls where you're afraid you can catch a disease. Based on how worse and disgusting she looks every year you ask yourself either what kind of disease it is, how hard the drugs are or what kind of scary shit it goes down in that infamous cult


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Megan Fox.. BOTOX!!
Rihanna. She's nowhere near as attractive as people make her out to be!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Snowman said:


> I don't get the love for Angelina Jolie





Crusade said:


> Megan Fox





DualShock said:


> Rihanna


Taylor Swift - I mean really?:no:
Helen Flanagan
Miley Cyrus


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Never understood the fascination with Mickie James.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> (Let the heel heat commence)
> 
> Pamela Anderson- too much damn plastic for my taste. I feel like if she was at a BBQ, she'd melt if she stood too close to the grill.


No heel heat from me. I completely agree.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Nige™;18160274 said:


> Taylor Swift - I mean really?:no:


Taylor Swift is quite attractive to me man, but I wouldn't want to be with her at all... Just because she'll just write a song about me afterwards :lmao


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Taylor Swift,Why any grown ass man would be attracted to her is beyond me.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

Rihanna is not even a 5/10 in my book, she is down right disgusting. Agree with a lot of what people have said so far except I love Kunis.

Other ones I don't find attractive...Kim kardashian and her sisters.
Don't rate Summer Rae as far as wrestling chicks. Her face just takes away from her body so much. Otherwise I'm completely having a mind blank.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Kardashians
Taylor Swift
Miley Cyrus
Megan Fox
Pamela Anderson
Selena Gomez (seriously)
Aj Lee


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Adrianna Lima, Joanna Krupa, *insert Eastern European name here*, Megan Fox, Mila Kunis....pretty much any of the airbrushed, fake wing wearing, super thin runway models that some guys gush over. I just don't get it..... Few of them have any sort of body. Pretty faces, I'll admit, but even then that makes them more suitable as oil paintings and I always have to question whether or not they'd be as good looking w/o all of that crap on their faces and other methods of "preparation". Models have to have some natural beauty but it's always fucked with and diluted to the point where I can't tell Lima from the next Victoria's Secret girl. 

A fan of more natural beauty: Sarah Silverman, Paget Brewster, Tulsi Gabbard, Kirsten Gillibrand or bangin'/dynamic body types as opposed to "runway slim" body types: AJ Lee, Jessica Biel (was she a model at one point? Exception to the rule), this list could go on but it'd mostly be full of female wrestlers. Basically, there's a noticeable difference in the bodies of women who work out and women who just starve themselves.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

Jennifer Aniston. 

But pretty much any famous woman who is famous for being sexy. I'm constantly arguing with my friends about this, because they'll all jizz over any cookie cutter celebrity with name recognition, whereas I have a very obvious type that I adhere to religiously, so they'll all be cooing over someone remarkably average (like Cameron fucking Diaz, for example) and I'll be the one saying "No, I don't think she's anything special". For the uncannily curious, my type is dusky, milfy brunettes, yes plz.


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

Taylor Swift


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Miley Cyrus, Rihanna and Jennifer Aniston getting mentioned makes me so angry you guys.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Angelina Jolie

Kristen Stewart (honestly I've never heard of a guy who thought she was hot so this is probably the media hyping her up)

Rihanna

Miley Cyrus (she made it to #1 in Maxim....somehow)

Mila Kunis (pretty face but zero curves)


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> Kristen Stewart (honestly I've never heard of a guy who thought she was hot so this is probably the media hyping her up)


I don't think she's hot in a "scorching, I want to marry her this moment" way, but I'm forever defending her attractiveness honour - at worst she's cute, at best somewhere just below great looking. (In my opinion, of course)

Twilight is balls, so I'm not biased or nothing, don't worry


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

None of them. I'd fuck every single one of them if I got half a chance.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> Miley Cyrus (she made it to #1 in Maxim....somehow)


Maxim is a total joke. Media hype and notoriety will get anyone to #1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kim Kardashian. Maybe not so much now, but for years guys were ejaculating profusely over her. I just always thought she was ugly. 

Paige. She looks like a young kid to me. An ugly kid at that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Beyonce
Rhianna
Megan Fox
Lady Gaga

I don't find Gaga hot at all, but some do. But the others are total bitches and it turns me off completely. I could probably name more, but those are the worst ATM.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I can understand guys liking her big tits, but, what the the fuck, this bitch is not hot at all, especially those horribly thick eyebrows. 












Same with this bitch. Obviously, her fat tits grab male attention, but, she is otherwise so fucking boring looking.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I agree with you Cat about Sofia (That *is* Sofia Vergara, right?), I've always thought her tits have been her only selling point. Any time I've seen her on TV she's brought it up herself, it's that much of an epidemic. 

Kate Upton though, is appealing to me, for more than just her tits. Which are great, obvs, but she has a sexiness to her as well.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Megan Fox and Taylor Swift


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Candice Swanepoel, Rihanna, Jessica Biel, Megan Fox, Sara Underwood, Kendra Wilkinson, Beyonce. All very nice looking woman but I just don't see the super hotness in them that they get labled as sexiest this and that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Sofia Vergara – When I found out her age a few seconds ago, I couldn't believe it. I would have never assumed that she was 40. At the least, I assumed she was bordering on 50. Nonetheless, whatever plastic surgery she's had has aged her considerably. She doesn't compare to other similarly age women like Jennifer Connelly or Heidi Klum, much less significantly older women like Raquel Welch, Christie Brinkley, and Iman.

Kate Upton – Generic. Cookie cutter. Bland. Need I say anything else.

Kim Kardashian – This bitch looks like the offspring of a praying mantis and a Xenomorph. Coupled with the fact that she is ballooned with silicone, she is just utterly hideous. Even the sasquatch Khloe looks better than her.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I've heard people say Lindsay Vonn is good looking. YOU CAN DO BETTER TIGER.

Kristen Stewart looks like she hasn't slept in a week.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Selena Gomez is horrible


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Miley Cyrus and Taylor Swift. I don't see how toothpick skinny is sexy or attractive.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

The woman from Super Bad, and Gangster squad. don't know her name but i know most people find her good looking. I don't see it at All. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

Kim Kardashian,


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Taylor Swift, Katy Perry, and Allison Brie.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Everybody seems to like Jennifer Lawrence. Shes not ugly but she isn't attractive either.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Jennifer Lawrence
Kate Upton
Beyonce (my opinion has changed)*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Beyonce.

The most overrated looking woman on the planet is married to the most overrated rapper in history.

Who would have figured.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

The Disney chicks: Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, Ashley Tisdale, and Vanessa Hudgens. I think they are cute but should be nowhere in the top ten in those magazine rankings.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Emma Watson. Lots of people have a thing for her, I really don't see it. She is a little above average for me, that's all. Her and Selena Gomez.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuck I love Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*In Wrestling Industry:
- AJ Lee: Never found her cute or sexy in any manner. Agreed she has a cute little ass, but not sexy
- Natalya Neidhart: Never understood why many IWC members adore her looks. She's a good wrestler, but not sexy
- Brooke Adams / Tessmacher: Sexy ass, but her face is 6/10 at best
- Eve Torres: She's got an amazing personality and nice T&A, but somehow she doesnt look sexually attractive to me
- Jacki Gayda: nice tits, average face

Outside Wrestling Industry:
- Jessica Simpson: She always looked like a Britney Spears wannabe
- Sarah Jessica Parker: I wouldn't call her a horse-face, but she's not sexy like many feel
- Jennifer Aniston: Read Sarah Jessica Parker
- Emma Watson: not sexy
- Kristen Stewart: zombie looks, not sexy
- Halle Berry: not my type
- Jodie Marsh: huge tits, trashy face
- Jwoww: same as above
- Madonna: she's great, but I never found her sexy
- Naomi Campbell: not my type
- Paris Hilton: trashy 
- Sara Jean Underwood: doesn't attract my wood
- Tyra Banks: never found her attractive
*


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Jennifer Lawrence & Emma Stone.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Shazayum said:


> Emma Watson. Lots of people have a thing for her, I really don't see it. She is a little above average for me, that's all.


I agree. I don't see it either. No figure at all.



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> Outside Wrestling Industry:
> - Jessica Simpson: She always looked like a Britney Spears wannabe
> *- Sarah Jessica Parker: I wouldn't call her a horse-face, but she's not sexy like many feel*
> - Jennifer Aniston: Read Sarah Jessica Parker
> ...


Who has ever called Sarah Jessica Parker sexy besides magazines with an agenda?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Katy Perry: Will never understand that one, has to be the boobs, I guess.

Brie: She's cute, she isn't ugly, and seems like she has a bright personality just by looking at her, but I really don't see the whole hype about her.

And Zooey Deschanel, just don't see it.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Generic. Cookie cutter. Bland. Need I say anything else.


This just reminded me. Jennifer Lawrence!


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Who has ever called Sarah Jessica Parker sexy besides magazines with an agenda?


*Many people (including females) I have interacted with, who find her sexy. Makes me wonder.. maybe it's due to their love for SATC which has blinded their rationality or maybe it's just the fact that beauty lies in the eyes of beholder*


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Katy Perry: Will never understand that one, has to be the boobs, I guess.
> 
> Brie: She's cute, she isn't ugly, and seems like she has a bright personality just by looking at her, but I really don't see the whole hype about her.
> 
> And Zooey Deschanel, just don't see it.


Katy and Zooey are exactly the kind of women I am attracted too. But I don't expect anyone to share my opinion.

Personally I have no idea what makes Jennifer Aniston "hot"


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

HardKoR said:


> Katy and Zooey are exactly the kind of women I am attracted too. But I don't expect anyone to share my opinion.
> 
> Personally I have no idea what makes Jennifer Aniston "hot"


Lol I was just about to post Jennifer Aniston. Pretty, certainly, great figure, hair etc but other worldly beautiful, no I don't see it. 

Also:

Emma Stone
Naomi Campbell
Amanda Seyfried 
Scarlett Johannson
Cheryl Cole
Rihanna
Taylor Swift 

All pretty in their own way but no eye balls out attractiveness there.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Isn't the thread title contradictory? Anyways, i'm really off put by both Lindsay Lohan & Megan Fox.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Isn't the thread title contradictory? Anyways, i'm really off put by both Lindsay Lohan & Megan Fox.


Thought that myself but then read the OP.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Megan Fox #lol

Will post again once I think of some more


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread isnt as good without the pics :|

I thought Cat was gonna start a trend but was dissapointed 

anyway I would bone anything that moves and has a hole on the front side of there body.And is not covered with greesy fat....ewwwwwwwww >.<


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> This thread isnt as good without the pics :|
> 
> I thought Cat was gonna start a trend but was dissapointed
> 
> *anyway I would bone anything that moves and has a hole on the front side of there body.And is not covered with greesy fat....ewwwwwwwww >.<*


I fucking died laughing at this for some reason.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Emma Watson.


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Have any woman, no matter how attractive she is doing this...


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Isn't the thread title contradictory? Anyways, i'm really off put by both Lindsay Lohan & Megan Fox.


It may have worked better if I put Sexy in quotation marks.
Anyway, I'm infatuated with Lindsay Lohan. Sober or completely off her face.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kate Upton-Because she is blonde and has big knockers which is why she is liked.
Kaitlyn-She's not ugly but has weird lips.
Summer Rae-Because she blonde everybody drools over her.
Kelly Kelly-Soulless eyes and weird smile.
Emma Watson.
Jennifer Lawrence-What's the appeal?
That soccer goalie chick from Team USA-Way too manly.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Scarlet Johansen. I just don't get it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ronda Rousey, She'scertainly not unnatractive, but she was in the top 30 of maxim's hot 100. :kobe

I honestly have never heard anybody I know say that Sarah Jessica Parker is hot or attractive. I'm pretty sure I saw her running in the Kentucky Derby last week.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Jesus_Hong said:


> Scarlet Johansen. I just don't get it


Maybe, just maybe, now you will....










































Bare in mind her chest underwent a process of dissection so her appeal may have declined.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

My second lesbian crush :3 :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> *
> Bare* in mind her chest underwent a process of dissection so her appeal may have declined.


unk


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence and Megan Fox.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Almost all the WWE Divas
Kate Upton
Jennifer Lawrence

Oh and I'm amazed whenever people get hype about Selena Gomez.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I was literally astounded when I realised all the internet hype over Jennifer Lawrence's supposed hotness wasn't ironic or some Inception level of satire. She is blander than a bucket of bland, I have absolutely no idea why so many people are riding her dick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What I like about Lawrence is she looks like the girl down the street. And shes got a nice thickness to her.


----------



## Fru (Mar 24, 2013)

I will give you her thickness, better than a stick thin 'supermodel' (which I also have issues with), but her facial attractiveness is just not there


----------



## F1MAN8 (Jun 23, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Rihanna
> Despite the fact that a plane can land on her forehead she looks also like one of these girls where you're afraid you can catch a disease. Based on how worse and disgusting she looks every year you ask yourself either what kind of disease it is, how hard the drugs are or what kind of scary shit it goes down in that infamous cult


This


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Rhianna is disgusting








Also Pam Anderson, Charlize Theron and Reese Witherspoon are all ugly imo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Maybe, just maybe, now you will....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be in my bunk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mila Kunis is amazing, fuck you guys.

Miley Cyrus (who the fuck voted her number one?) is an ugly bitch who tries so desperately to look hot. 
My shits look better than Pamela Anderson.
Taylor Swift is an annoying (ugly) whore.
Selena Gomez still looks like a kid.
Nicole Sherzinger is probably the most over rated woman ever.
Also anyone who knows who Amanda Holden is, if I could punch one face for the rest of my life it would be hers.


----------



## TheWhole_Damn-Show (Jan 8, 2013)

Helen Flanagan without a shadow of a doubt


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Principino said:


> Also anyone who knows who Amanda Holden is, if I could punch one face for the rest of my life it would be hers.


Kind of how I feel about Lea Michelle. I have never seen a woman with a more punchable face


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That annoying chick from the Wendy's commercials.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> That annoying chick from the Wendy's commercials.


That redhead with the group of friends?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> That redhead with the group of friends?


Yes. The nerds online jizz for her.She's nothing special.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Wendy's Red is a fucking babe.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Wendy's redhead is really cute. The real Wendy who was in those commercials before her is not that cute.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Jessica Alba, I just don't see the fascinating there_


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Never understood the hype over Kim Kardasian. She looks like a werewolf to me.
Dualshock is right about Rihanna. You couldn't pay me to hit that. Not even Chris Brown style.
Miley Cyrus. That is hilarious about Maxim. DesperatelytryingtostayrelevantexDisneybitch.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McQueen said:


> Wendy's Red is a fucking babe.


My wife absolutely hates her. Wants to throw something at the TV.
Now I love seeing her cuz it gives me a chance to wind her up.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> None of them. I'd fuck every single one of them if I got half a chance.


(Y)


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

Mila Kunis. Don't get the hype at all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Kind of how I feel about Lea Michelle. I have never seen a woman with a more punchable face


What on earth is happening in this thread? :taker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DwayneAustin said:


> What on earth is happening in this thread? :taker


I wouldn't actually do it. Its just her face pisses me off for some reason


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

virus21 said:


> *I wouldn't actually do it.* Its just her face pisses me off for some reason


That's what they all say. :austin


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Kind of how I feel about Lea Michelle. I have never seen a woman with a more punchable face


:lmao


I was actually reading a list the other day of the most hated celebrities and she was on it. She just seems like she would be a really annoying girl who is all full of herself because she's the star of an awful show that rapes good music.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Crusade said:


> Megan Fox


*This. I really, really don't see what the hype is around her.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WAGG, I want you to take a good look at that KIM gif I posted and give me complete assurance, man to man, that you'd T.E.A.R. that ass up. 


Skybs said:


> *This. I really, really don't see what the hype is around her.*


Will do my best to make you believe the hype (that really existed like 5 years ago).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

She was a lot prettier back then, for sure. Now, she looks like she is on drugs and full of plastic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Catalanotto said:


> She was a lot prettier back then, for sure. Now, she looks like she is on drugs and full of plastic.


It that even human?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Jessica Ennis. All this fuss about her; especially during the Olympics. Don't get the hype at all


Oh and just to back up Megan Fox:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Fox was never anywhere near the top beauties, not even when she first hit it big in Transformers. I always found her overrated. Would I bang? Yeah, still would. But then again, I'd bang Lohan if she was giving it away, so what does that say?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't know what it is about Jennifer Lawrence that makes her so attractive to me, honestly. I can say that I think she has a warm, sort of inviting, heart-shaped face. Very natural looking which is so fucking hard to find on any screen nowadays. I think someone pointed it out already also but she has a certain thickness to her that isn't fat but in a weird way doesn't look too firm? Like I said, I don't know. She seems active and I like the athletic type (not Olympic athletic though *shivers*) but then why do I find her un-firmed as so inviting?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Fox was never anywhere near the top beauties, not even when she first hit it big in Transformers. I always found her overrated. Would I bang? Yeah, still would. But then again, I'd bang Lohan if she was giving it away, so what does that say?


That you have the same standards most men have.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Megan Fox then :brees
Megan Fox now :jaydamn


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jenn has a hot body but what the heck is this "thickness" that is all of sudden being said? 

@BOD Kim in her prime was driving everyone nuts with datass, hers over that troll Nicky any day. At least Kim has a solid body that she takes care of even if her ass is...well...you know


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jenn has a hot body but what the heck is this "thickness" that is all of sudden being said?
> 
> @BOD Kim in her prime was driving everyone nuts with datass, hers over that troll Nicky any day. At least Kim has a solid body that she takes care of even if her ass is...well...you know


What I hate the most about KK (well, besides everything) is that people melt over her when you can see the 90 pounds of make up on her face....if any 'regular' girl wore that much, people would call her a pancaked face whore, but, when someone like Kim wears it, LOLBONERTIME.

Kim ain't that great bare faced.










Still don't think she is horribly ugly, but, she wears a fuckton of make up....


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I notice Kim and Kate upton ain't as popular as they first started out.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kate Upton is just so plain. She has big tits, that's all that she has going for her, imo. She has a boring face, just another generic blond.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jenn has a hot body but what the heck is this "thickness" that is all of sudden being said?
> 
> @BOD Kim in her prime was driving everyone nuts with datass, hers over that troll Nicky any day. At least Kim has a solid body that she takes care of even if her ass is...well...you know


I'm getting a mixed vibe from this post bro. You say you take her over Minaj which damn near everyone besides Bieber would, but at the same time, I don't get the feeling you'd be willing to switch positions with Ray J. 

I'm disappoint. 










Prime Kim K vs Vida in a ass-off would be :ass :ass :ass


















^Where do I sign up for this job btw?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'm getting a mixed vibe from this post bro. You say you take her over Minaj which damn near everyone besides Bieber would, but at the same time, I don't get the feeling you'd be willing to switch positions with Ray J.
> 
> I'm disappoint.
> 
> ...


Lol in a heartbeat. And for damn sure Vida can get it. I made the comparison to Nicky for another reason.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Megan Fox is hot, but her toe thumbs freak me out to the point that they're all I can think about. Seriously, if you haven't seen her thumbs yet go Google them.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Lol in a heartbeat. And for damn sure Vida can get it. I made the comparison to Nicky for another reason.


That's my boy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Selena Gomez is pretty but baby faced,she looks like she's 15


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> Still don't think she is horribly ugly, but, she wears a fuckton of make up....


Horribly ugly? No.

Keep the silver bullets handy? No doubt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tyler Durden said:


> Selena Gomez is pretty but baby faced,she looks like she's 15


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Fru said:


> I was literally astounded when I realised all the internet hype over Jennifer Lawrence's supposed hotness wasn't ironic or some Inception level of satire. She is blander than a bucket of bland, I have absolutely no idea why so many people are riding her dick.


Jennifer Lawrence's face reminds me of










:brodgers


Catalanotto said:


> Kate Upton is just so plain. She has big tits, that's all that she has going for her, imo. She has a boring face, just another generic blond.


Another annoying thing is that she is currently the biggest try-hard. Some will now post that she acts this way because she can but there were hundreds of girls in the past where it didn't looked so fake and obvious. An example


----------



## Juicy. (May 8, 2013)

The one that I can't understand is Emma Stone (on most occasions) - I can see why people like her, but she just isn't for me.

Also, your typical curve-less, bland, beach-blonde chick does nothing either, Redheads are hot, scene chicks are hot, and curvy chicks are hot (see Natalya, Kaitlyn for examples) - Size 0 does nothing for me though. Also bad personality is just a buzzkill.

Also, celebrities are automoatically hotter, for some unknown reason, don't ask me why


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't find Katy Perry attractive. Just can't see it.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

That lady from the Modern Family, Sofia or whatever her name is. She has an ugly ass face.


In WWE, I don't understand why so many people drool over Layla. She's not that great looking.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> That lady from the Modern Family, Sofia or whatever her name is. She has an ugly ass face.
> 
> 
> In WWE, I don't understand why so many people drool over Layla. She's not that great looking.


Layla back when she first came up with the poof hair was a goddess, not anymore but still back then


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Selena Gomez
Lea Michele
Kate Upton
Rihanna
Blake Lively
Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
Rachel McAdams
Eva Mendes

I think that just about covers it :brodgers



TheAussieRocket said:


> Megan Fox now :jaydamn


She's looking a lot better now than she did 2 years ago. 2006-2009 Fox was amazing though.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Nige™ said:


> Taylor Swift - I mean really?:no:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Forgot to add on my list last time but Kate Upton and Vida Guerra.. I don't get the attraction to these two..


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I always thought Swift was cute, but not sexy. She's definitely bangable though, you'd have to be gay not to hit that.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'd smash every gitl mentioned in this thread.

Yeah.


----------



## The Mercenary (Aug 7, 2006)

Taylor Swift


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

J-Lo is always my first pick.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

THE TEACHER said:


> I'd smash every gitl mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Yeah.


And I'd stir your porridge. 


Yeah!!!!!


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

Cara Delevigne... Supermodel?










Although she looks ok sometimes and i still would...


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Cara just got photographed with what appeared to be a small bag of cocaine falling out of her bag lawls

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029 (Apr 9, 2013)

nicky manaj a mean that girl is seriously ugly!


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

One of the few that comes into mind Jessica Alba she is cute, but she is not all hot I always hear people saying how hot she is and I tell them shes ok and they are like come on dude shes like perfect I am like lol. I see girls on the street and sometimes I think there very cute better than models and artist, but thats just me. Also personality can be a huge turn off u can see hot girls, but if there personality is shit they in my eyes are shit.


----------

